# 17 year old Newbie..



## steve-yfzracer (Apr 12, 2007)

hi, im steve and am coming 17..im 6foot 1", 12 stone, got hardly any fat!! iv started working out since october and really gotten into it this year!! im wondering what i should/shouldnt be doing since im only 17 and not yet fully growen and dont want to do any damage to myself!!

Thanks steve northern ireland


----------



## Ruggerbugger (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome! However, we're going to need a lot more information before we can give you some proper advice. What are you're goals? Do you want to just be big (bodybuilder), do you want to be super strong for your size (powerlifter) or are you an athlete (football, rugby, track, etc...)

What is your current training regime, diet, etc... Given that you're 17 the vast majority of anabolic steroids are out of the question and the two that aren't are probably too expensive anyway! Anyway, the fact that you are here probably means that you haven't been mentored when it comes to training and supplements in the past few years (no insult intended). What I mean is that until you get your training and diet sorted then anabolic steroids present more risks than advantages.


----------



## rawresultsgym (Mar 13, 2007)

If i had started at 17 and not 20 i would have started using only free weights and compound excercises to build up all the stablizing muscles and make all the muscles work together better.


----------



## steve-yfzracer (Apr 12, 2007)

Ruggerbugger said:


> Welcome! However, we're going to need a lot more information before we can give you some proper advice. What are you're goals? Do you want to just be big (bodybuilder), do you want to be super strong for your size (powerlifter) or are you an athlete (football, rugby, track, etc...)
> 
> What is your current training regime, diet, etc... Given that you're 17 the vast majority of anabolic steroids are out of the question and the two that aren't are probably too expensive anyway! Anyway, the fact that you are here probably means that you haven't been mentored when it comes to training and supplements in the past few years (no insult intended). What I mean is that until you get your training and diet sorted then anabolic steroids present more risks than advantages.


hi, ok i dont think i explained myself well at all:S right im never going to be using steroids, and dont even plan on using any protein shakes ect..

and no i dont have a clue about my routine or diet, hopefuly going to get some useful information from this site!!

i would say im more a power lifter, as i can bench press 5 reps at 90kg on a barbell, and am very strong for my age and size so would just like to keep building muscle..

what i was wondering was at 17(well 17 in a month) should i be doing everything like im fully growen, or should i take it easy in the gym until im 21 not to stunt my growth????

this post explaines alot more and has some pics of me!!

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/post-your-pictures/23358-16-year-old-male-first-pics.html


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ruggerbugger said:


> Welcome! However, we're going to need a lot more information before we can give you some proper advice. What are you're goals? Do you want to just be big (bodybuilder), do you want to be super strong for your size (powerlifter) or are you an athlete (football, rugby, track, etc...)
> 
> What is your current training regime, diet, etc... Given that you're 17 the vast majority of anabolic steroids are out of the question and the two that aren't are probably too expensive anyway! Anyway, the fact that you are here probably means that you haven't been mentored when it comes to training and supplements in the past few years (no insult intended). What I mean is that until you get your training and diet sorted then anabolic steroids present more risks than advantages.


why are you talking about steroids? its entirely irrelevant to the original post

welcome in mate good to see you here


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome mate.

Its not clear from your 2 posts what your goals are. You'll get some great advice on here but firstly, it might help if you were more specific about what you want to achieve. I would think it extremely unlikely that if you put a decent programme together and sort out a good diet, that your growth will be stunted.

But hey - tell us some more


----------



## steve-yfzracer (Apr 12, 2007)

ok, as it is im toned enough as it is and dont want to loose any weight, i just want to bulk up my muscle.. for my age im very strong but just want to bulk up a bit more and not look like a skinny runt lol...should i stop all cardio if im not really worried about fitness level??? i can work out 5 days a week as i have got a home gym. what routine do you recoment to focus on, like what i should do on different days!!Thanks Steve


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude-welcome.

i`m the first to say you can grow without protein powders-cos i have,BUT its hard fcuking work mate,using powders is hugely more conveniant and stops you going insane on tuna overload 

compound exercises as mentioned,trained 3x a week-

with a good clean diet with plenty of protein(1-2g per lb of bodyweight)

with calories 300-500 above maintainance is a good starting point....


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

steve-yfzracer said:


> ok, as it is im toned enough as it is and dont want to loose any weight, i just want to bulk up my muscle.. for my age im very strong but just want to bulk up a bit more and not look like a skinny runt lol...should i stop all cardio if im not really worried about fitness level??? i can work out 5 days a week as i have got a home gym. what routine do you recoment to focus on, like what i should do on different days!!Thanks Steve


I like Cal's suggestion of 3 days a week, focusing on compound exercises. Five days a week may lead to over training and you dont want to burn out just as you're starting.

Why not drop cardio for an experimental period, say 3 months, and stick religiously to the weights programme for that period. Dont go silly with your diet and eat tons of crap and the gains you make should be really solid.

You could split the workout over 3 days like:

Monday: Chest & Biceps

Wednesday: Legs & Shoulders

Friday: Back & Triceps

But only concentrate on compounds (like squats, bench press, deadlifts etc)


----------



## steve-yfzracer (Apr 12, 2007)

Squatty said:


> I like Cal's suggestion of 3 days a week, focusing on compound exercises. Five days a week may lead to over training and you dont want to burn out just as you're starting.
> 
> Why not drop cardio for an experimental period, say 3 months, and stick religiously to the weights programme for that period. Dont go silly with your diet and eat tons of crap and the gains you make should be really solid.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone!!

im now doing weights 3 times a week.. and then some cardio in between and some!! this is what im planning on doing..

Monday = shoulders & Biceps

Tuesday = 20 mins jogging

Wensday= legs & back

Thursday= 20 mins jogging

Friday =Chest & triceps

saturday= 15mins on my Abs as i dont want to loose my 4pack

does this routine sound ok???

and should i do for example monday, all biceps workout then the shoulder workout, or should i do biceps/shoulders/biceps/shoulders eg mixing them around???

will the 2 days jogging take away from my weight lifting?? and as for protein im now takeing 2 tins of tuna(big tins) after i workout with lettace and tomato lol....

and as i progress should i do mroe reps, or add on more weight and same amount of reps???

Thanks Steve


----------



## bushidodad (Nov 1, 2006)

steve-yfzracer said:


> Thanks everyone!!
> 
> im now doing weights 3 times a week.. and then some cardio in between and some!! this is what im planning on doing..
> 
> ...


Sounds great. YOU NEED MORE PROTEIN all day and better fast acting carbs post workout, i.e., maltodextrose or dextrose. Walking at night after you last solid food meal of the day and before your bedtime protein shake, will help use those little bit of calories that has been left over from your daily diet. On your off days do 15 mins running in the morning and a 10-15 min walk at night. It works for me every time.

If you want to grow you have to push it to the limit. Which means more weight. Reps of 6 is the best rep range to be as long as you are almost at failure on the 6th rep.

Sounds like you have your head in order and above all else that's what matters.


----------



## steve-yfzracer (Apr 12, 2007)

bushidodad said:


> Sounds great. YOU NEED MORE PROTEIN all day and better fast acting carbs post workout, i.e., maltodextrose or dextrose. Walking at night after you last solid food meal of the day and before your bedtime protein shake, will help use those little bit of calories that has been left over from your daily diet. On your off days do 15 mins running in the morning and a 10-15 min walk at night. It works for me every time.
> 
> If you want to grow you have to push it to the limit. Which means more weight. Reps of 6 is the best rep range to be as long as you are almost at failure on the 6th rep.
> 
> Sounds like you have your head in order and above all else that's what matters.


Thanks.. ok im going to increas the weights and do less reps..

as for more protein, im trying to stick to this diet!! its hard still being at school and trying to stick to a high protein diet..

8.00am 2 eggs& toast

10.45= sausage rolles/chocolate bar ect

1.00=chicken fillet burger&lettace&cheese

3.30= pasta and sauce

5.00=normal meal

6.30-8 workout

after workout 2 tins of tuna and lettace/tomato..

what foods are high in fast acting carbs???

Thanks Steve


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I would say 6reps is too low Bushi...

I would say for him to start in the ten rep range making sure he is using perfect form.

Also by the sound of it he wont have the money to spend on Suppliments so maltodextrin will be out of the window.

Steve you need to research the GI Glycemic Index.

Start your day with Oats (low GI) and have something like ricepudding or cornflakes after (they are High GI).

Steve you just need to research high protein foods and establish what you like and what is 'portable'

Things like peanuts contain 25% protein.

I think you need to look to bring more protein into your diet if you want to make some real gains.


----------



## steve-yfzracer (Apr 12, 2007)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> I would say 6reps is too low Bushi...
> 
> I would say for him to start in the ten rep range making sure he is using perfect form.
> 
> ...


yea i realised that so am trying to eat a packet of nuts every day, but im not aloud them in school so its a bit of a ballz...

so how many reps should i be doing?? im confused now lol...

what do we need hi and low GI foods for???im sorry im just a beginer and just thought the only real thing i should concentrate on was getting protein into my diet???

and i would have money to spend on suppliments but just dont want to damage my health!!what is maltodextrin??? because im not small as it is, theres no point in me taking some decisons to make me bigger quicker if its going to effect me later on in life, id rather just work all the harder and know its hard work that put the muscle there!!

all help greatly appreciated

Steve Northern Ireland


----------



## steve-yfzracer (Apr 12, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> hey dude-welcome.
> 
> i`m the first to say you can grow without protein powders-cos i have,BUT its hard fcuking work mate,using powders is hugely more conveniant and stops you going insane on tuna overload
> 
> ...


lol, tuna overload sounds good so how much harder is it not using protein powders??? how long did you go without powders and why did you decide to start useing them???

Thanks Steve


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

> yea i realised that so am trying to eat a packet of nuts every day, but im not aloud them in school so its a bit of a ballz...
> 
> so how many reps should i be doing?? im confused now lol...
> 
> ...


Steve everyone does different amounts of reps depending on their goals.

The 'classic' is 3 sets of 10 reps. I would say you should do this until you have your form perfect.

I am finding that doing sets of 12, 10 8 and then 12 reps increasing the weight each time on the 12,10,8 and then decreasing on the 12 is helping me to bulk and gain strength. So once you have mastered form - as this is sooooo vitally important I would suggest you move to that.

High GI and Low GI foods affect the amount of Glucose (a simple sugar derived from Carbohydrates) which enters your blood stream.

You want Low GI at the start of the day - Low GI is slow burning foods like Oats. These will keep you feeling full and provide you with plenty of energy. High GI foods are required post workout in order to feed your starved muscles quickly.

Maltrodextrin is a carb source from Corn. Maltrodextrin is commonly used in massing shakes to provide a large amount of the carbs.

Yes you need to up your protein, but if you do not have the right amount of carbs in your diet you will not be able to feed your muscles.

Supplements wont damage your health - provided you have done your research and understand what you are taking.

I would suggest you research the following topics on google (in the context of bodybuilding):

Effect of High and Low GI Foods

Catabolism

Anabolism

Massing/Bulking Diets

Basal Metabolic Rate (BMR)

Carb Cycling

You need to look to mass up. To mass up you need to eat above your BMR.

You should also ensure that you are doing the following 4 exercises in your routine:

Bench Press (With Dumbells)

Deadlifts

Squats

Tricep Dips

The following is taken from your other post:



> do you think, take for example monday i do all my shoulder workout, then do my biceps workout, or should i work mix them around like do some shoulders, biceps, shoulders, biceps ect??? or will it make any difference?? Thanks Steve!


In the beginning you should do your shoulders and then your biceps. As you progress you can move onto things like supersets (i.e. mixing them around)

And with that I'm gonna grab some zzzz's


----------



## bushidodad (Nov 1, 2006)

THS your are right.

I did not consider your age when I said 6 reps to fatigue. Before you start putting your body to such an extreme, there must be a base to start with. When I was your age I was doing 3 sets of 10 with alot of my workouts. With my bench and bench only I was doing 8 reps of 65% of max, 6 reps @ 75%, 4 reps @ 85%, 2,1,2 @ 90-95%. I made miraculous gains and kept it simple. The less time you spend thinking about the gym the more time to study. lol

Just remember you are young which means if you learn good form now and apply it will save you years of injuries in the future.

Anyone that tells you to read something like low GI or the importance of water or post workout shake, knows that this little but of knowledge will go a long way, and to learn so much at a younger age (if it's applied) will make a great difference in the long run.

Big D put together some of the informative articles I've read. It is also very easy to read. I think it will serve as a great resouce for you quest for knowledge. Here's the link

Extreme Nutrition - News and Articles

#1 Rule - Consistency


----------



## igulp (Oct 30, 2004)

welcome chappy

wow i wish now i'd wanted to start training when i was 17. cool


----------



## Ruggerbugger (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome Steve.

As far as how you should be training for your age you rpobably safe to train like a regular adult. Have you grown a lot in the past 6-12months. If so then you growth plates have not fused and weight training MIGHT (not will, MIGHT ) stunt your growth.

As far as diet goes you definately need protein, about 1gram/pound body weight if your trying to seriously bulk up. As far as a post workout meal goes, how about a couple of pints of skim milk? Its got an almost perfect ratio of cabs to protein. Admitedly the protein in skim milk is not going to be as effective as in a Whey proten shake, but its pretty close. Its also cheap. Don't get semi skimmed or regular milk as the fat will slow down the absorption of proten and carbs into your body, which is a bad thing post work out.


----------

